# PubMed- IBS: Rifamixin for the treatment of IBS.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*IBS: Rifamixin for the treatment of IBS.*

Nat Rev Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2011 Dec 6;

Authors:

PMID: 22143265 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

